# Body Bushing confusion



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am finally at the point of putting things back on the frame. I have new bushings I am having problems trying to figure out where they go and the orientation. It's been a while since I took them out and I can't really make sense of these as the instructions are confusing. I have 6 larger, 4 smaller and 4 solid bushings. 

My question is how are these bushings sandwiched together and where are the locations for each. See pictures below.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

This is how my 65 shows the mounts/bushings.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought a repro kit from Ames and checked it against other sellers. These kit's bushings do not match the old ones designs. The old way of sandwiching rubber to each metal surface is taken away in these kits.

For example: The 2nd and 4th picture that you have above with the large metal washer will directly contact the body of the car.

I have a '66 and am not familiar with the other two bushing types you have pictured. Mine were all metal-washer types.

Here's how it looked just before lowering the body onto them-


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for the responses "the65gto" and "Mal"

Checking against the parts website they did send me correctly the parts in the pictures. The directions are for the A-Body cars but listed as Chevelle/El Camino Body bushing placements on the instruction sheets. I'm assuming they were placed in the same spots as the Chevelles were.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Josh,
Here are images from the Resto Manual for a 70, Good luck,


----------

